# Finally- New Lights!



## jerry russell (Mar 19, 2011)

After fretting over it for a year I finnally made a decision on the type of lights to run on my boat. I run the crap out of my boat and do a little bit of everything out of it. Mounting the lights in any type of permanent configuration was out of the questions as we often multi-task on the same day. Example- ducks/string/bowfishing all in the same day. 

I played with some brackets for traditional halogen floods and sort of liked it but it still required 20-30 minutes to convert the boat using 6 lights.

Walked into Northern Tool and Supply and BAM, there were the lights I had dreamed of. The floods are 1000 watts each and have a pretty unique design (at least to me). The angled design allows each light to cover 160 degrees and there are a crazy amount of adjustment to each bracket for tilt and swivel.   Each light has two  on/off switches and I dont think I have ever seen a light built so heavy duty. They even thought of extra bulb storage compartment on the light frame.
I can now go from sring fishing to bowfishing in literally 1 minute.

I will be adding a third dual light when it comes in.

Anyway, I thought I would share this with those that have the need to multi-task with their boat. The light ran $50 each at Northern Tool. The web site for these lights and a bunch of other models is:

http://www.designersedge.com/UI/Work-Lights-Wide-Angle.aspx?ptype=2&mcid=1&pcid=1&ccid=14

Now, somebody tell me where to go shoot some fish!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Mar 19, 2011)

that'll work!!!  When we goin?


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 19, 2011)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> that'll work!!!  When we goin?



Say the word and I will be there. I fired those light up tonight and it looked like the sun was rising. Almost caught the yard on fire.


----------



## farm7729 (Apr 21, 2011)

what are you running these with?


----------



## j_seph (Apr 22, 2011)

I had sort of the same issue as you, I made a light bar on each side that wraps almost to front center and can take em off in about 15 minutes


----------



## jerry russell (Apr 23, 2011)

farm7729 said:


> what are you running these with?



Running them with a 5500 watt.


----------

